# Euro 2012 Qualifying 29 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 28, 2011)

29 Mar 14:30 Czech Republic v Liechtenstein  1.01 17.00 67.00 +19  
29 Mar 15:00 Israel v Georgia  1.70 3.40 5.25 +53  
29 Mar 16:00 Sweden v Moldova  1.16 6.50 19.00 +66  
29 Mar 16:30 Turkey v Austria  1.50 4.00 6.50 +66  
29 Mar 16:45 Romania v Luxembourg  1.083 10.00 26.00 +58  
29 Mar 17:30 Estonia v Serbia  4.50 3.40 1.83 +53  
29 Mar 17:30 Holland v Hungary  1.11 8.50 23.00 +49  
29 Mar 17:45 Belgium v Azerbaijan  1.16 6.50 19.00 +53  
29 Mar 17:45 Lithuania v Spain  12.00 5.50 1.25 +66  
29 Mar 17:45 Northern Ireland v Slovenia  2.70 3.10 2.70 +66


----------

